# 3D Benefit Shoot for Rick Paradise



## slick 3412 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is Rick's girlfriend Sheila.
We lost Rick on Friday, August 10th at the age of 35! He didnt have life insurance and we dont really know yet what the actual cause of death was... So, myself and some friends have been planning a Shoot to raise money to pay for his funeral!

For those of you that got the chance to meet him, he was a wonderful man that LOVED to hunt and shoot these tournaments!  So full of life! It was a shock and devestation to us all, especially me! I lost my best friend and my hunting partner!   But, Im gonna continue to shoot these & Hunt in his honor!!!! Ive learned so much from him these past few years!

Here are the details of the shoot!!

Sunday October 7th, 2012
8 a.m. -  last shooter at 2 p.m. 

Cost of the shoot is $25 and it includes a tshirt... 
$15 if you want to shoot only...
$40 per couple and includes t-shirts

If you want to donate funds, you can do so by email through paypal @  sheilab97@gmail.com   or you can send me an email to send a check. I will be glad to provide receipts for charitable donations!

Prayers are welcomed and appreciated too! THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!!!!!!! I can not Thank you all enough!


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you have a location yet?
If we can get out of church in time we'll be there.
Continued prayer for the family and friends.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 18, 2012)

Sheila,

If you need help, let me know. We will put something together.

Chuck


----------



## 3darcher (Aug 18, 2012)

sheila--look forward to supporting a great cause. god bless you and guide you through this tough time


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 18, 2012)

Sheila Let us know where your location is and I will support this great cause!!! Give them an address and they will come!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds great! Come on guys, and let's help out someone who loved to do what we all do so much.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 19, 2012)

398 Old Monticello Rd. Milledgeville Ga. 31061 and donations by mail or paypal my email is sheilab97@gmail.com !!


----------



## Big John (Aug 20, 2012)

Come one come alll!!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes sir reeee!!!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 21, 2012)

I added this to my website including a Google Map that folks can use to get directions based on the address listed: if you need any edits done, just PM me.


----------



## SlicksLove (Aug 24, 2012)

I finally set up my own GON account. This is Ricks girlfriend.. I appreciate you all!!! We hope that you'll come out & shoot with us in memory of Rick! !


----------



## SlicksLove (Aug 29, 2012)

Dyrewulf.... post looks good. Thank you for passing along the word!


----------



## C Cape (Sep 26, 2012)

Lets bump this thing on up.  Please come out folks and help support this shoot.  Rick loved archery and there's no better way to pay honor to him.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Sep 26, 2012)

Lookin forward to supporting a great cause


----------



## C Cape (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope to see you there Johnny.  I'm still trying to figure out if I will be able to make it getting married the day before.  Maybe the Mrs. won't hurt me to bad.....


----------



## Big John (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope everyone will come on out!!!!


----------



## CTParadise (Oct 8, 2012)

We would like to thank everyone for coming out! We hope everyone had a great time and enjoyed the shoot!


----------



## quackedout (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone who came out to support this great cause. It was awesome to have such a huge turnout and to know how our community can pull together in the face of such tragedy. Rick would be so proud! It was nice to meet everyone and hopefully we can do it again. Congrats to all of the winners we should have the results posted soon.


----------

